# Strange characters in outlook 2003



## mennonitevil (Sep 6, 2004)

I have inadvertently turned on something for editing I assume.
I can't remember the name of the character but looks like a backwards p with line next to it, also after every return it displays a return arrow.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## duner80 (Oct 1, 2003)

Sounds like you are using Word as your email editor. If that is the case then it sounds like you have the show/hide formatting characters selected. To turn on/off:
Open a new blank email. Click on View, then on Toolbars and make sure that the standard toolbar is selected to show. 
Once that toolbar is showing look at the attached picture to know what button to toggle. By selecting this button the Show/Hide Formatting characters will be turned on or off.
Hope this Helps,
JD


----------



## mennonitevil (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank's for the help it was driving me nut's


----------

